

Ask HN: Anyone has any ideas on why the weather is different this year?  - gates2010

Every year in the mid-west it snows and temperatures drop a lot. I am from Missouri and temperatures usually drop to -10 alteast once and there usually are many days where it would be below zero. This year it has been a lot different atleast in the mid-west, its more than often sunny and it isn't that cold.&#60;p&#62;I don't see any articles on why this "anomaly", any one has any thoughts on this or any articles that explain why?
======
saiko-chriskun
it's called global warming, if you haven't heard.

~~~
gates2010
lol! if anyone knows Al Gore they know global warming!

not a HN answer... any explanation on why a huge variation in just one year???

